# Mallard Brake on the Rox QA MH



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

(LA)"Rock is a 75 lb big boned black lab male out of FC AFC CFC CAFC DBs Cracker of Club Mead and a qualified all age Cosmo bitch. 
Rock won his qual at age 2.5. He has all clearances other than he is an eic carrier. Therefore am only interested in breeding him to a 
clear eic bitch. He is a hell of a dog. Have been in the last series of several all age stakes but he has developed freezing on the last bird.
Great hunter, because he doesn't know which bird will be his last. Great marker and handles obviously well. 
I am interested in breeding to a well bred female that has earned her Master and/or qaa for the pick pup. Be more than happy to supply 
references that have been exposed to his work ethic.
phone 318-4262928 [email protected]


----------

